# Lamancha/Boer cross



## Farmgirl43

Has anyone had experience with a Lamancha/Boer cross? I'm looking for a Lamancha as a dairy goat for my family, but keep finding this cross of breeds. Wondering if they're good milkers, what their temperaments might be like and if the milk would taste any different from a Boer. 

Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey

I'm in the process of breeding my lamancha with my boer buck...was also bred last year but had twin boys. The milk should be great as the boer has very rich fatty milk...it all depends on the specific genetics that you use


----------



## Jessica84

Oh my addiction (sigh) lol I have 3 1/2 and 1/2s and they have enough milk for twins and a bit extra but I don't milk them. When I wean though I have to. I love their temperament, they are just like their mom who is my favorite old gal, the one swears I'm her baby and will keep all the other goats away from me and is such a good mom to any babies. I throw her orphan kids and she takes them on. Can't tell you about taste, what I do milk goes in the freezer for any future babies that need it.


----------



## SalteyLove

They tend to be very productive does with great deep bodies and elegant heads! But as Milk&Honey noted, o ly if the genetics behind them were productive and conformationally correct animals.


----------



## Baphomet

I just finished Milking boer x Nubian crosses for the last 9 months, and for me, I decided to sell them all and get real dairy goats. The reason you are seeing so many boermanchas is because people want a milk and meat, so they are breeding these hybrids. But I will never again make the mistake of expecting a goat like that to produce enough milk for me. 

I would milk four goats a day and still barely had 1/2 gallon. Yet they would eat the same amount. It was fine for starter goats, but now that I am a serious home dairier ; ^) I need better animals than that for milk. 

Sold my mixed buck yesterday and my registered boer buck arrives Monday! We are swimming in milk now


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Baphomet said:


> I just finished Milking boer x Nubian crosses for the last 9 months, and for me, I decided to sell them all and get real dairy goats. The reason you are seeing so many boermanchas is because people want a milk and meat, so they are breeding these hybrids. But I will never again make the mistake of expecting a goat like that to produce enough milk for me.
> 
> I would milk four goats a day and still barely had 1/2 gallon. Yet they would eat the same amount. It was fine for starter goats, but now that I am a serious home dairier ; ^) I need better animals than that for milk.
> 
> Sold my mixed buck yesterday and my registered boer buck arrives Monday! We are swimming in milk now


It really has alot to do with genetics and feed. I have 2 Nubian/Boer cross does that are milking over a gallon a day each as first fresheners. The male bucklings are growing super fast and easily weigh 50lbs each at 7 weeks. They are solid chunky boys! So yes you can have a meat/dairy cross that produces. It's just may take some time and feed to get it to happen.


----------



## happybleats

I agree...depends on blood line...We have a boer/alpine who doesnt milk worth a dime (daughters pet)...but bred her to our lamancha buck and her daughters did awesome...nice udder, and easy to milk and her lamancha cross kids sell better then all her other crosses we tried so far : ) ...but I would rather milk four good milkers then 8 so so milkers lol...what ever you decide..be sure mixed or not...that proof is in the bucket! 

best wishes


----------



## lottsagoats1

It all depends on the breeding. I had several Boer/Oberhasli, Boer/Nubian and Boer/Lamancha crossed does. They pounded out the milk, and kept it up for the full 10 months. They also raised some incredible kids.


----------



## Farmgirl43

Thank you, everyone for your help. I sure appreciate it. I ended up finding a full Lamancha, but might end up breeding her with a Boer.


----------

